
There’s a silent war between two giants of 3D printing: DWS and Formlabs - bkraz
https://www.fabbaloo.com/blog/2018/12/21/the-patent-war-between-formlabs-and-dws
======
ucffool
Formlabs also now being labeled as a unicorn hasn't helped matter.

